# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 15.05.2017 - 22.05.2017

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *169*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *368* Получено карантинов: *35*, суммарный объем: *330* мб Обработано файлов: *319*, суммарный объем: *625* мб Уникальных файлов: *293*, суммарный объем: *569* мб Признаны безопасными: *59* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *60*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212112 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212171 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212231 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212263 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=212296 - найдено зловредов: *4*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:programdatalocepkeyquadhold.dll - *3* c:programdataloceplocep.exe - *3* c:windowsmicrosoftsvchost.exe - *2* c:program filesmy web shieldmweshieldup.exe - *2* lsm.exe - *1* taskhost.exe - *1* c:windowsfontswuauser.exe0 - *1* c:program filesgubedgubedzl.dll - *1* c:programdataapple computeritunesipoddevices.dll - *1* c:program filessolardisksolardisk.dll - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Dapato.oxcr - *6* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *6* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *4* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Linkury.bfq - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ELEX.bjc - *2* not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.Mewishid.gen - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ELEX.bgj - *2* not-a-virus:HEUR:WebToolbar.Win32.Linkury.gen - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FileTour.akfh - *2* Trojan.Win64.Snara.a - *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

